

Ask HN: Where's the Good UX Research? - alexirobbins

Have you found it? Does it exist? WHERE IS IT?
======
ericosperrella
Rex Hartson coordinates a research group about Human Computer Interaction at
Virginia Tech and they are pretty good. He's also the author of this book:
[http://www.amazon.com/The-UX-Book-Guidelines-
Experience/dp/0...](http://www.amazon.com/The-UX-Book-Guidelines-
Experience/dp/0123852412).

------
ericosperrella
Also Brad Myers in Carnegie Melon (leading the Human-Computer Interaction
Institute). [http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~bam/](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~bam/)

